# LPL C7700 Color Enlarger info?



## KOz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi there,
I'll be honest - I'm selling an enlarger on someone's behalf and I know nothing about it!!!
I've listed it as for color AND black and white - is this correct? Can you do B&W on a color enlarger?
Also, any idea how much it's worth?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Colour-Photo...ryZ15225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any help would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Steph (Jul 10, 2008)

KOz said:


> I've listed it as for color AND black and white - is this correct? Can you do B&W on a color enlarger?


 
Yes.



KOz said:


> Also, any idea how much it's worth?


 
What people are willing to bid on eBay, but I would not expect too much as there are less and less people who do their own printing.


----------



## JavierFergo (Jul 28, 2010)

nyone has a chart for Yellow and Magenta filtration values for this enlarger? Have been told to use kodak´s but prints come out flat,very low contrast.
Cheers


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2010)

the paper should have a spec sheet with recommendations.

I would suggest using only magenta, try about 30 and tweak from there


----------



## Early (Jul 29, 2010)

JavierFergo said:


> nyone has a chart for Yellow and Magenta filtration values for this enlarger? Have been told to use kodak´s but prints come out flat,very low contrast.
> Cheers


What Ann said.  It worked for me.  Also, invest in some graded paper, at least 2 and 3.  You can even lower or raise contrast with different developers.


----------

